# uusmaalainen



## Gavril

Iltaa,

Mitä tarkoitetaan "uusmaalaisella", kuten alla olevassa lauseessa?

_Tilastotietoa voi helliä mielessään, kun ajelee uusmaalaisessa  maisemassa, jossa rospuuttoisen pellon keskelle on puristettu  parikymmentä äitelänväristä pakettitaloa.

_Kiitos ja nähdään


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Uusmaalainen_ is an adjective corresponding to _Uusimaa_, which is a province in southern Finland. The word can also be used as a noun denoting a person living in Uusimaa.

GOM


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> _Uusmaalainen_ is an adjective corresponding to _Uusimaa_, which is a province in southern Finland. The word can also be used as a noun denoting a person living in Uusimaa.
> 
> GOM



I see that _uusimaalainen _(with _uusi- _rather than _uus-_) is also used: is there any difference of meaning between this word and _uusmaalainen_?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> I see that _uusimaalainen _(with _uusi- _rather than _uus-_) is also used: is there any difference of meaning between this word and _uusmaalainen_?


None whatsoever.  - GOM


----------

